# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Shprehje kundra duhanit

## Jonilda

pershendetje, a mund te me thoni disa slogane kunder duhanit te cilat do te vendosen ne fletpalosje kunder duhanit flm klm klb :rrotullo syte:

----------


## xani1

Unë kam konsumuar duhanin 34 vite. E kam ndërprerë tash 5 vite dhe ua shoh për të madhe atyre që e konsumojnë dhe i helmojnë të tjerët. Këto ditë isha për vizitë njëmuajshe në Gjermani dhe kam parë përplot njerëz që pinin duhan në ballkone, para shtëpive, por jo brenda. Kush mendon se duahnin e ka mik, ai mashtrohet. Miku nuk të helmon. Miku nuk të ngulfatë. Miku nuk të "fal" kancer. Miku nuk të mbytë. Provoje edhe ti, thuaj cigares: Kurrë më!

----------


## xani1

interesant. Nuk flitet për këtë temë?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Cigarja pa duhan si turku pa imam.

Te pish duhan eshte sexy.

Duhani ul stresin.

Duhani ju ndihmon te bini ne peshe.

Duhani ju jep mundesi te njiheni me duhanxhinj te tjere.

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Kinney

E pse duhet te krijohen fletepalosje kunder duhanit? A nuk mjafton ajo etiketa tek paqetat, "Duhani Demton Shendetin",
robt kane sy dhe shohin.
urrej kur mundohen te detyrojne se ça te pish e ça jo.

----------


## Bardhi

Kush eshte burre e ka lene duhanin.
Duhani eshte zjarr, kush eshte i rezistent ndaj tij.

----------


## e panjohura

Ka edhe gra qe e lene duhanin,ti quajm Burra ato?
Lere moj,me mire se te t'lej ai Ty!

----------


## Jonilda

> E pse duhet te krijohen fletepalosje kunder duhanit? A nuk mjafton ajo etiketa tek paqetat, "Duhani Demton Shendetin",
> robt kane sy dhe shohin.
> urrej kur mundohen te detyrojne se ça te pish e ça jo.



tani, njeriu eshte i lire te beje cfare te doje, si te doje dhe kur te doje, une per temen qe kisha ishte se do te dalim ne rruge e tu themi njerezve stop duhanit ose te tjereve te mos e fillojne se te gjithe e dine per pasojat e tij.  une nuk thashe qe ti mos e pi, por do te ishte mire te mos e pije qe te mos kishe probleme e pasoja nga pirja e duhanit. keto fltpalosje do te shperndahen me date 31 maj e cila eshte dhe dita kunder duhanit. kjo ishte ideja, por me sa shoh je rebeluar e nenkuptoj qe je pires i duhanit. por gjithsesi sic e thashe e me larte je i lire te thuash e besh cfare te duash. flm per mirkuptimin.

----------


## ganimet

> pershendetje, a mund te me thoni disa slogane kunder duhanit te cilat do te vendosen ne fletpalosje kunder duhanit flm klm klb


Jonilda te lumt per ket tem qe ja vle te debatohet me shum se per ca tema tjera.Te them sinqerisht para sa te lexoja ket tem tuajen kisha nji dhembje ne krahror dhe ca pickime sikur i ndjeja neper arterje te zemres thash do e lew duhanin tani qe e lexova ,mbaroi kjo pun ..tani fabrika e duhanit lete mbyllet sa per mua . duhani esht 
millosheviq 
une at me se kom mik

----------


## DontWorryBeHapp

Don't smoke, make love!

ose

Duhani po nuk te vrau te le impotent!

ose

Pie te pifshin dreqnit!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Romë, 24 prill, NOA  Meshkujt mund ta pijnë më shumë duhanin gjatë jetës së tyre se femrat, por kanë një të mirë në krahasim me to: mund të gjejnë kurajën për ta lënë dhe ia arrijnë qëllimit.
Por për femrat, sipas një studimi të fundit, kjo gjë duket jo vetëm e vështirë, por më shumë, një mision i pamundur.

Këtë e konfirmon një studim i fundit, sipas të cilit, femrat po e nisën cigaren, nuk e lënë më kurrë dhe prandaj mjekët janë të alarmuar për rritjen e numrit të duhanpirëseve në botë.

Përveç masakrimit të shëndetit të tyre për momentin, ata e shohin si një varësi të frikshme në jetën e tyre prej së cilës nuk do mund të shkëputen dot kurrë.

Ekspertët tregojnë se tentativa e parë e femrave për të pirë cigare është në moshën 11-12 vjeçare dhe po u kultivua, nuk largohet më për tërë jetën.

n.e/NOA

----------


## DontWorryBeHapp

Shume e rende eshte ne fakt, pune dreqi, mesohen me dicka ne goje dhe pastaj nuk e ndajn dot gjithe jeten.

----------


## xani1

Bëhet shprehi e keqe, sepse sipas studimeve, njeriu që pi një pako cigare në ditë, ai 400 herë e çon dorën te goja. Pstaj nuk din ç' të bëjë me duart. Unë për vete, nuk po hetoj se kam ndonjë pengesë pa cigare tash 5 vjet, anipse me cigare kam qenë 34 vjet.

----------


## Bardhi

Cigarja eshte zjarr- kush mund ta shtyje me te.

----------


## Ksanthi

Nje shoqja ime pinte cigar rreth 10 vjet .Dhe pasi u martua, i shoqi nuk pinte .sa here qe dilnim per xhiro vetem ajo pinte , ne te tjeret ckusur kishim .I thoshte i shoqi gjithmone kur i afroj ta puthte " vjen era duhan, ste duroj dot " dhe keshtu e la .
Babi im e la pas 30 vjetesh sepse i tha doktori qe nqs do te vdesesh per disa muaj pije me llulle.
Pas tre vjetesh vdiq nga kanceri ne mushkri.

Duhani te vret.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Cigarja o duhani te demtojne me shume se sa seksi e alkoli,edhe se droga kushton me teper.

----------


## martini1984

Pirja e duhanit ne shtatzani ju demton femijen

----------


## Force-Intruder

Kur filluan edhe ne Shqiper te printoheshin ato lajmerimet ogurzeza mbi paketa te tipit : *"Pirja e duhanit shkakton kancer. Pirja e duhanit demton ju dhe te tjeret. Pirja e duhanit shkakton impotence."* etj,  shkon dikush e ble nje pakete.

E kthen anash, c'te shikoje???  - *Pirja e duhanit shkakton impotence!*

Kthehet edhe ja jep paketen shitesit:
- O vella... na me jep nje nga ato me kancer  :pa dhembe:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Kur filluan edhe ne Shqiper te printoheshin ato lajmerimet ogurzeza mbi paketa te tipit : *"Pirja e duhanit shkakton kancer. Pirja e duhanit demton ju dhe te tjeret. Pirja e duhanit shkakton impotence."* etj,  shkon dikush e ble nje pakete.
> 
> E kthen anash, c'te shikoje???  - *Pirja e duhanit shkakton impotence!*
> 
> Kthehet edhe ja jep paketen shitesit:
> - O vella... na me jep nje nga ato me kancer :@pp


haha....e bukur.

----------


## prishtinase

> Don't smoke, make love!
> 
> ose
> 
> Duhani po nuk te vrau te le impotent!
> 
> ose
> 
> Pie te pifshin dreqnit!


kjo efundit me e mira haha :Lulja3:

----------

